# Nano Dome  series cloner



## DrFever (Apr 19, 2014)

just ordered  one of these if it turns out  good will be ordering a ton of them  



http://www.futureharvest.com/our-products/sunblaster-lighting/nanodome/ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

That's cute.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 19, 2014)

If it works.  why would you want a Ton of them?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like a standard tray and dome with a light across the top.
Hope its not much.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2014)

So how much are they?  I didn't see the price when I went to the link.  I have some little T5s like that (they are really undercounter lighting), but they look the same size.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 20, 2014)

these domes seem to have a indent where lights sit in  kind cool  was like 65 delivered i have to wait for confirmation  email  have not recieved it yet hahaha was kinda hammmered when i ordered   2 lights and one dome  maybe it did not go thru hahaha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 21, 2014)

I like the concept--you can basically stick it anywhere that you have access to an outlet.  I saw some metal brackets on e-bay that were made to hold 2 small T5s like that over a dome propagator.  They were horribly expensive for 2 pieces of metal though, so, I will probably make my own.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251296061621&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------

